
‘Spotify Teardown’ Is the Book Spotify Didn’t Want Published - imartin2k
https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-features/spotify-teardown-book-streaming-music-790174/
======
jspiral
the rolling stone website is completely intolerable, wow. Anyone have a good
reference for current best practices for browser config or tools to make these
sites act a little leaner?

~~~
jszymborski
ublock, umatrix, and the built-in firefox ad block results in a number of
requests that two orders of magnitude smaller, 1/20 of the download size, and
4% of the loading time.

[https://i.imgur.com/9GxATlN.png](https://i.imgur.com/9GxATlN.png)

~~~
lioeters
1200~ requests, 1 minute to load what is basically an ad for a book.
Unacceptable, Rolling Stone!

